# powder foundation



## makeupgirl (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm in need of a powder foundation, and I was wondering if you ladies use powder foundation. Mac studio Fix broke me out, and I want to know if anyone else went through that. I'm looking for something for NC45/50.


----------



## ktdetails (Jun 13, 2008)

MINERALIZE SKIN FINISH NATURAL POWDER APPLIED WITH A FLAT TOP BRUSH!!!!!   I use the stila #21 flat top brush (you could also try a kabuki like MAC 182)- buff that poo in - you'll look AH-MA-ZING.   - NO BREAKOUTS FOR ME - and I HAVE SENSITIVE ACNE PRONE SKIN.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktdetails* 

 
_MINERALIZE SKIN FINISH NATURAL POWDER APPLIED WITH A FLAT TOP BRUSH!!!!! I use the stila #21 flat top brush (you could also try a kabuki like MAC 182)- buff that poo in - you'll look AH-MA-ZING. - NO BREAKOUTS FOR ME - and I HAVE SENSITIVE ACNE PRONE SKIN._

 
Thanks, I tried the medium plus and it seemed a little too light. And the dark is a little too dark. I was told I'm NC45, so I can't seem to find a perfect match.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 13, 2008)

with studio fix, make sure you're using a really good cleanser to get it all off cuz that'll contribute to break outs (a gentle cleanser isn't enough, I like using oil cleansers to really get all my makeup off).  If you're skin still just plain doesn't like it, you can check out Stila's illuminating powder foundation which is also awesome (I currently have both studio fix and this and I love them both!).  Others that get good reviews on makeupalley are MakeUpForever Duo Mat, Shiseido Powdery, and Clinique's Almost Powder, to name a few.  HTH!


----------



## drenewt (Jun 13, 2008)

I used bare minerals for years and loved it. I'm using mineralized now because it's less coverage but I would strongly suggest you try it. I think they sell it at Target now but if you have a Sephora you can try it there for free.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 13, 2008)

Try Stila's Illuminating Powder Foundation. I forgot I had this and started using it again and fell in love!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 13, 2008)

I use CoverFX's and I love it. It has a lot of darker shades and a specific line for ladies with darker skin tones and it's in the B range.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks to all you ladies for your suggestion, I will definetly look into that. I'm really hoping to find a good one.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgirl* 

 
_Thanks, I tried the medium plus and it seemed a little too light. And the dark is a little too dark. I was told I'm NC45, so I can't seem to find a perfect match._

 
MSF Natural is not a foundation.  The coverage is very light.  Have you tried Clinique or Prescriptives?


----------



## d n d (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_MSF Natural is not a foundation. The coverage is very light. Have you tried Clinique or Prescriptives?_

 

I agree.  Clinique's and Prescriptive's products are both suppose to be more sensitive skin friendly.  I have tried Studio Fix powder and MSF (the original and the new formulation that is talc free) and they both broke me out.  It's frustrating because I want to use them, but it's not worth the irritation.

Also I was at Walgreen's and noticed Covergirl's Queen Collection has their own mineral makeup, it may be worth a try!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I agree.  Clinique's and Prescriptive's products are both suppose to be more sensitive skin friendly.  I have tried Studio Fix powder and MSF (the original and the new formulation that is talc free) and they both broke me out.  It's frustrating because I want to use them, but it's not worth the irritation.

Also I was at Walgreen's and noticed Covergirl's Queen Collection has their own mineral makeup, it may be worth a try!_

 
Prescriptives is also coming out with a mineral makeup.  I think it may even be Custom Blend.  Something to keep on the lookout for.


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgirl* 

 
_Thanks, I tried the medium plus and it seemed a little too light. And the dark is a little too dark. I was told I'm NC45, so I can't seem to find a perfect match._

 
Even though msfn is not a foundation i still love it i think if med-plus is to light and dark is to dark try med-dark it's in between these 2 colors it should be perfect.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 13, 2008)

I've been using my NMSF as a foundation since oct/nov ..and I love it..I don't need much coverage at all ...so it does the trick...I use Medium Dark.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_MSF Natural is not a foundation. The coverage is very light. Have you tried Clinique or Prescriptives?_

 
Thanks for your suggestion. Yesterday I went and tried prescriptive, but it didn't quite look that good. She gave me level 4, I think that's antelope or something like that. I will be trying Clinique next and other recommandations.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I agree. Clinique's and Prescriptive's products are both suppose to be more sensitive skin friendly. I have tried Studio Fix powder and MSF (the original and the new formulation that is talc free) and they both broke me out. It's frustrating because I want to use them, but it's not worth the irritation.

Also I was at Walgreen's and noticed Covergirl's Queen Collection has their own mineral makeup, it may be worth a try!_

 
I know what you mean about the break out thing. I just finally gave up on trying to make it work after getting so many dark marks on my face. I will be trying Clinique. And I will also look into the Queen collection, it won't hurt to try.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I've been using my NMSF as a foundation since oct/nov ..and I love it..I don't need much coverage at all ...so it does the trick...I use Medium Dark._

 
I didn't even think to try medium dark, I was just judging it on the pan. The SA said I'm definetly dark, but I think she messed me up.


----------



## Honor1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Try Clinique and Prescriptives!  In Prescriptives I use Y/C Tawny.  (I am a NC45 in the Summer.)


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgirl* 

 
_Thanks, I tried the medium plus and it seemed a little too light. And the dark is a little too dark. I was told I'm NC45, so I can't seem to find a perfect match._

 
Medium Deep is your match, then - I'm NC45, and when I want heavy coverage, I apply primer, then buff in the powder with a flat top bronzer brush or a kabuki. I can get medium to deep coverage using that combo.

Also, Philosophy has a mineral foundation [to help you out, your shade will be Bronze - I'm buying it in a few weeks for myself], that's supposed to be really good. Worth a look see.


----------



## d n d (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Prescriptives is also coming out with a mineral makeup. I think it may even be Custom Blend. Something to keep on the lookout for._

 
I was at the mall and seen that Prescriptives now has the mineral foundation out.  The colors are very impressive...the price is $32.50 I believe.  It's suppose to be free of talc, oil, fragrance and has sunscreen.  I want to get it, I will have to get a sample first since the MUA says they do not accept returns at that counter (if the makeup is opened).   

Here is the link to it online:
http://www.prescriptives.com/templat...T_ID=PROD13458


----------



## makeupgirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies, you ladies just don't know how helpful you have been. I will look into the mineral makeup, I'm excited.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Jun 25, 2008)

I like the Clinique one too. I'm MAC NC45 and 138 golden in the Clinique.


----------



## Celly (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drenewt* 

 
_I used bare minerals for years and loved it. I'm using mineralized now because it's less coverage but I would strongly suggest you try it. I think they sell it at Target now but if you have a Sephora you can try it there for free._

 
I use Bare Minerals also.  I love this stuff.  and yes they  do sell it at target now.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Jun 25, 2008)

I would advise against buying BE at Target, they are obtaining it illegally, and it could be old, expired or not true product. You will only save a few bucks, but the risk isn't worth it. Just get it from BE or Sephora, usually they do free shipping for BE kits.


----------



## d n d (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_I like the Clinique one too. I'm MAC NC45 and 138 golden in the Clinique._

 
Really? I let the Clinique lady talk me into getting their mineral powder/foundation and it wasn't for me.  The darkest one they sell surely wasn't dark enough for me (NW 45) even though the MA assured me that she had previously sold it to someone way darker than me. HA!   I took it home to try it in my lighting and to make a long story short it went back the next day.  I also took it back because it had talc in it and we just don't get along  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Anyone else tried Clinique's mineral makeup and liked it?


----------



## Caramel_QT (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Really? I let the Clinique lady talk me into getting their mineral powder/foundation and it wasn't for me. The darkest one they sell surely wasn't dark enough for me (NW 45) even though the MA assured me that she had previously sold it to someone way darker than me. HA! I took it home to try it in my lighting and to make a long story short it went back the next day. I also took it back because it had talc in it and we just don't get along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone else tried Clinique's mineral makeup and liked it?_

 
It was the Perfectly Real compact foundation...I haven't tried their mineral foundation. Also, I find not all of their foundations come in a broad range of shades...the one that I bought was the only of their foundations at this particular counter that had a foundation dark enough for me...funny enough it matched perfectly.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_It was the Perfectly Real compact foundation...I haven't tried their mineral foundation. Also, I find not all of their foundations come in a broad range of shades...the one that I bought was the only of their foundations at this particular counter that had a foundation dark enough for me...funny enough it matched perfectly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have to go back and try them again, because the one the SA tried on me was looking kind of ashy. I didn't even ask her what color or what kind of powder foundation it was.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I was at the mall and seen that Prescriptives now has the mineral foundation out.  The colors are very impressive...the price is $32.50 I believe.  It's suppose to be free of talc, oil, fragrance and has sunscreen.  I want to get it, I will have to get a sample first since the MUA says they do not accept returns at that counter (if the makeup is opened).   

Here is the link to it online:
Prescriptives | Makeup | Face | Foundation | All Skins Mineral Makeup SPF 15_

 
I just ordered this.  I can't wait till it arrives.  Also, if you order the powder, you can get the Mineral Brush for only $17 as opposed to $30 and free shipping.


----------



## d n d (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I just ordered this. I can't wait till it arrives. Also, if you order the powder, you can get the Mineral Brush for only $17 as opposed to $30 and free shipping._

 
Be sure to give us an update on how it works for you!  I want it so bad, but I am so scared to try it for the fear that it will irritate my skin. I did try on a little at the  counter, but I had so much going on that day that I didn't pay attention to how it felt or anything. I tried to do a live chat with a rep but she said she wasn't sure about the ingredients and gave me some number to call.

Please share your results when you receive it!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Be sure to give us an update on how it works for you!  I want it so bad, but I am so scared to try it for the fear that it will irritate my skin. I did try on a little at the  counter, but I had so much going on that day that I didn't pay attention to how it felt or anything. I tried to do a live chat with a rep but she said she wasn't sure about the ingredients and gave me some number to call.

Please share your results when you receive it!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will, don't worry, lol.  You can't go wrong with Px products.  The only problem I've ever had was Flawless going oily on me.  That's it.  So I am hopeful.


----------



## milamonster (Jun 29, 2008)

i use powder by nixie cosmetics in tantone 7 (im nw45) or i think they switched it to Brandy
and i also use mufe hd powder which is translucent. 
also i love mary kay loose and pressed powders in bronze 1
works great!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 29, 2008)

*Has anyone ever tried the NARS powder foundation? I'm thinking of trying one (the ease of it's portability goes a loooong way!), and I've had this one on my list...Anyone out there tried this??*


----------



## doniad101 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, I've had problems with powder foundations for awhile b/c I cant seem to find a good shade. I'm NW40/42 or 43 now, but in the summer, I can reach to about NW45 if I dont wear sunscreen everyday, lol. Well anywho...I recently ordered from a site called laminerals.com and I ordered their sample foundation in Hollywood face base (there is another formula but its not full coverage) and it was only $1 for the baggie. The shipping is FREE when only purchasing samples...so I said..."why not"! So I've been going back and forth trying to mix and match which foundation would go. I ordered Deep Cool, Deep Warm, and Deep Neutral foundations and I got a free Deep Beige sample. So after trying them all out, Deep Cool was the closest match. Its pretty good coverage and it lasted through me playing tennis and a shower yesterday! All I did was apply my blot powder lightly all over (when I finished my makeup) and I was impressed! Well besides LA minerals, bare minerals is pretty good, but after realizing that I had gotten a tan, I hadnt gone back to get the correct shade so I stopped using BE in all...but this summer, I plan on getting back to BE. Well in addition, Everyday Minerals is decent if you can find a good match (i cant anymore...now that my skin is a bit lighter than last summer when I tried it). Oh and alima=great! love the selection of colors, although it didnt last as long as my LA minerals...its pretty decent.

Well thats all, lol. I'll stop rambling now, haha!


----------



## d n d (Jun 29, 2008)

I broke down and bought the Prescriptives All Skins Mineral foundation.  When I went to get matched, unfortunately the MA was consumed with other customers to give me any real help so she suggested and I tried the Level 5 Warm. It looked okay in the store and like a dummie who didn't know better, I purchased it though it looked a little light in the jar...I knew in the back of my mind the color wasn't right.  Well, to make a long story short, I ended up taking it back to another counter since the counter nearest me claimed they wouldn't take opened items back.  I even tried the Any Wear powder foundation by Px and I looked like someone slapped baby powder on my face after I had it on a few hours. 

I may give the All Skins Mineral foundation another whirl in another shade at a later time.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I broke down and bought the Prescriptives All Skins Mineral foundation.  When I went to get matched, unfortunately the MA was consumed with other customers to give me any real help so she suggested and I tried the Level 5 Warm. It looked okay in the store and like a dummie who didn't know better, I purchased it though it looked a little light in the jar...I knew in the back of my mind the color wasn't right.  Well, to make a long story short, I ended up taking it back to another counter since the counter nearest me claimed they wouldn't take opened items back.  I even tried the Any Wear powder foundation by Px and I looked like someone slapped baby powder on my face after I had it on a few hours. 

I may give the All Skins Mineral foundation another whirl in another shade at a later time._

 
Yeah I would say try the Level 6.  That's what I am doing.  The SA matched me to Level 5 Warm which looked fine in the store, but then they were out, so she tried Level 5 Cool, which also looked fine in the store, but when I took it home it was not cute.  So I returned it and ordered Level 6 Warm online.  Unfortunately it is not available yet, so I don't know how long it will be before I actually get it.  I think I will like it though.


----------



## d n d (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Yeah I would say try the Level 6. That's what I am doing. The SA matched me to Level 5 Warm which looked fine in the store, but then they were out, so she tried Level 5 Cool, which also looked fine in the store, but when I took it home it was not cute. So I returned it and ordered Level 6 Warm online. Unfortunately it is not available yet, so I don't know how long it will be before I actually get it. I think I will like it though._

 

Okay...so atleast I'm not the only one who has a hard time trying to match. I think I will wait for your review before I purchase the Level 6 Warm because I don't want to make too many returns....they might ban me from the counter!  I bet it will be pretty though, especially if you like the look of mineral foundation.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Okay...so atleast I'm not the only one who has a hard time trying to match. I think I will wait for your review before I purchase the Level 6 Warm because I don't want to make too many returns....they might ban me from the counter!  I bet it will be pretty though, especially if you like the look of mineral foundation._

 
What's you MAC color match?  If we are in the same range, it will probably work for you as well.


----------



## d n d (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_What's you MAC color match? If we are in the same range, it will probably work for you as well._

 
NW 45 in Studio Tech.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_NW 45 in Studio Tech._

 
Same here.  Cool, well when I get it, I'll sent you a PM or just post here.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 1, 2008)

I tried both MAC Studio Fix powder and liquid, and I also tried the MSF Naturals.  Studio Fix compact and the MSFs are pressed with mineral oil, so they are pretty likely to clog pores and be irritating, especially if your skin is already sensitive or acne prone.  It's okay for some people, but not for everybody.

I've tried a lot of powder foundations, and so far the ones that I like (and agree with my oily, acne-prone skin) are MUFE Duo Mat, Lorac Wet/Dry Powder Makeup (not enough colors though), Sephora Mattifying Compact Foundation, and NARS Powder Foundation.  

Good luck on your search, finding a new foundation in any formulation is definitely a tedious, and exhausting process.  I've tried over 20 foundations: different brands, different formulas, different textures and the search continues.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I tried both MAC Studio Fix powder and liquid, and I also tried the MSF Naturals. Studio Fix compact and the MSFs are pressed with mineral oil, so they are pretty likely to clog pores and be irritating, especially if your skin is already sensitive or acne prone. It's okay for some people, but not for everybody.

I've tried a lot of powder foundations, and so far the ones that I like (and agree with my oily, acne-prone skin) are MUFE Duo Mat, Lorac Wet/Dry Powder Makeup (not enough colors though), Sephora Mattifying Compact Foundation, and NARS Powder Foundation. 

Good luck on your search, finding a new foundation in any formulation is definitely a tedious, and exhausting process. I've tried over 20 foundations: different brands, different formulas, different textures and the search continues._

 
Thank you so much, I know there was a reason why I keep getting broken up skin. But I'm going to look into Nars, Lorac and MUFE. I'm finally getting a sephora by me, so it's going to make it a lot easier to look. I don't have to guess anymore online.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I tried both MAC Studio Fix powder and liquid, and I also tried the MSF Naturals.  *Studio Fix compact and the MSFs are pressed with mineral oil*, so they are pretty likely to clog pores and be irritating, especially if your skin is already sensitive or acne prone.  It's okay for some people, but not for everybody.

I've tried a lot of powder foundations, and so far the ones that I like (and agree with my oily, acne-prone skin) are MUFE Duo Mat, Lorac Wet/Dry Powder Makeup (not enough colors though), Sephora Mattifying Compact Foundation, and NARS Powder Foundation.  

Good luck on your search, finding a new foundation in any formulation is definitely a tedious, and exhausting process.  I've tried over 20 foundations: different brands, different formulas, different textures and the search continues._

 
But MSF's are baked not pressed.  Is there mineral oil in the liquid [before the product is baked]?  I hope not. 

Anyway, I've always wanted to try the NARS Powder foundation, but Jamaica  just didn't look like it would cut it.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_Medium Deep is your match, then - I'm NC45, and when I want heavy coverage, I apply primer, then buff in the powder with a flat top bronzer brush or a kabuki. I can get medium to deep coverage using that combo.

Also, Philosophy has a mineral foundation [to help you out, your shade will be Bronze - I'm buying it in a few weeks for myself], that's supposed to be really good. Worth a look see._

 
Thanks everyone, I finally decided to use MSF as my foundation powder. I will be using a primer under it, and I'm not really looking for a heavy coverage so it should be fine. I plan to use DHC oil makeup remover to remove my makeup first, to see if it will help keep me from breaking out. I do know why studio Fix, MSF and etc will cause someone to break it. They have about 1 or 2 pore clogging ingredients in it, So I have to watch how my skin reacts. I'm giving it a chance for the time being, because I'm going on Vacation and I need something ASAP.

polyphoniclove you're right, the SA matched me to medium deep. At first he said dark like the rest of them, but then he decided to try medium deep and it worked. Thanks


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 13, 2008)

No problem darlin, I'm glad that you were - finally - properly matched.

Hopefully your makeup remover works, if not, you may like Benefit's You Clean Up Nice face wash. It even helps me remove waterproof mascara. Follow up with a toner and use a really good moisturizer [if you need one].

Hope it all works out!


----------



## Julie5 (Jul 20, 2008)

I want to try the precriptives minerial makeup I wear a NW25 tudio fix in Mac and Meduim Minerilized skinfinish soliod power any idea what I might wear in it???


----------

